# What acoustic should I look for?



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in the market for an acoustic guitar but I have no idea what to look for. I know a thing or two about the electric market, but I am clueless about where to start when it comes to acoustic. I've done some reading and like the idea of the Taylor big baby, but I would like to explore other similar options.

I'd like to be able to travel a bit with the guitar and not worry about it taking up my entire back seat. And I want something solid enough to take a bit of bumpin around. I don't want a full size acoustic and I also don't want one of those little toy travel guitars.

I would prefer to buy something used, as I can usually get a better product for a better price that way. But, I'm not opposed to something new, for the right price either.

I would like to keep it around $250 + or - $100, if possible. I know that isn't a lot, but this guitar will not be a show piece. I want it to play good and sound good, and I could really care less what it looks like.

Anyway, what options do you suggest I look for.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...you should try a parlor guitar...it's a smaller bodied guitar compared to a dreadnaught...and it'll fit nicely in the back seat of your car...

i've got one of these and i absolutely love it...it plays easy...it's louder than you'd expect...it's very light and comfortable to play...










parlor guitars are size 000 as seen in this chart...


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the chart Jimi. That'll be very helpful. I've was told that Martin makes some amazing acoustic guitars. Are they the company you'd recommend I look for?

What price range is that Martin in the picture. Very nice lookin guitar.

Thanks again for the info. Gives me a good idea of what to look for.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

3/4 does look to small for what I want. Parlor size does look about right for what I'm looking for.

So, I guess I should change my request to, "What are some of the best Parlor sized guitars?"

Thanks again Jimi, very helpful.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Considering your budget, you should be looking in the used market. A used Seagull Grand (PArlour size) would fit the bill at the top of your budget.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, these guitars are in the 300 to 10,000 +tx range.  It does really depend on maker. In a quickie look I saw some 'low end' guitars at 115 or so, but the sound they make for me is just not satisfying.

If you don't go used, you can also go financed. Long and McQuade has a good financing program. 250 down on a 400 dollar guitar, you can fill in the difference easily over 12 payments.

As to identifying the guitar you really want:

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/size.html

That's a fun page to click through, but I have not always found what they list there actually available for purchase. Other makers I would think would have similar pages but Martin was mentioned so there is Martins link.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm confused. I thought the 000 was the same size as an OM or Orchestra Model and a Parlour was a bit smaller than that. At least the Simon and Patrick parlour model I use to have was smaller than my OM-28 Marquis. 
Are some parlour models smaller than others?

Brian


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

ronmac said:


> Considering your budget, you should be looking in the used market. A used Seagull Grand (PArlour size) would fit the bill at the top of your budget.


Seagull Grand hey? great I'll look into them. They are a Canadian company I believe also, which is even better 




keeperofthegood said:


> If I am not mistaken, these guitars are in the 300 to 10,000 +tx range.  It does really depend on maker. In a quickie look I saw some 'low end' guitars at 115 or so, but the sound they make for me is just not satisfying.
> 
> If you don't go used, you can also go financed. Long and McQuade has a good financing program. 250 down on a 400 dollar guitar, you can fill in the difference easily over 12 payments.
> 
> ...


I will be keeping my eyes open on the used market for sure. Hopefully I'll stumble onto a really great deal.

The L&M Financing option is a GREAT idea. I never even thought of that. Opens up a bunch more possibilities. Thanks very much for that advice.

Also, thanks for the link to the martin page. Very nice lookin guitars there. It'll help with the research.




brimc76 said:


> I'm confused. I thought the 000 was the same size as an OM or Orchestra Model and a Parlour was a bit smaller than that. At least the Simon and Patrick parlour model I use to have was smaller than my OM-28 Marquis.
> Are some parlour models smaller than others?
> 
> Brian


Seriously great question. I am an acoustic newb, and all these numbers are startin to make my head spin. Thanks for askin that question.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## circjam (Mar 14, 2009)

Due to health reasons I cannot handle a dreadnaught like I used to. I purchased a Simon & Patrick woodland parlor guitar. Just fell in love with it.
For a small bodied guitar, it has full, real sound, and not tinny at all, as some of the smaller less expensive ones have. I know that Long & Mcquade do carry some of the Godin lines. Just a word of caution, there are a lot of folks out there that are looking a smaller bodied guitar. That being said, I would suggest that you purchase a quality guit with a solid top. Something that will hold its value and you could sell it at a fair market value, if you must.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

nkjanssen - Good advice for sure. I completely agree that it would be best to try try try until i find the right guitar that fits me. Unfortunately I am in a very small town (1000 people) and have very limited access to quality guitar shops.

I do get to the main cities at least once every two or three months, and will definitely be frequenting a few shops.

Unfortunately, I am a very impatient person  and usually rely on researching the internet for my purchases. Reviews and forums are great places to research and I have done pretty well on my purchases in the past. I have however made some bad buys, but have usually found my way out of them by either reselling the product or by returning it.

Thanks for your help and as I said, I do agree with the try b4 you buy method. Unfortunately I will likely end up buying b4 trying lol 




circjam said:


> Due to health reasons I cannot handle a dreadnaught like I used to. I purchased a Simon & Patrick woodland parlor guitar. Just fell in love with it.
> For a small bodied guitar, it has full, real sound, and not tinny at all, as some of the smaller less expensive ones have. I know that Long & Mcquade do carry some of the Godin lines. Just a word of caution, there are a lot of folks out there that are looking a smaller bodied guitar. That being said, I would suggest that you purchase a quality guit with a solid top. Something that will hold its value and you could sell it at a fair market value, if you must.


I have read some good things about Simon & Patrick lately. Seem to produce some quality guitars. Thank you for your advice.

Do you have any suggestions on a quality, solid top acoustic, in my budget range that, in your opinion, would hold its value and play and sound good?

I will change my original budget to $500 and under. ( I do like the L&M financing idea  )


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Simon and Patrick do have some nice lookin guitars. The Parlour guitars look a little small from the pics on there site. Are they as small as they look?

The Folk guitars look to be a nice size as well. Anyone have any experience with them?

Also, out of the four lines of guitars I am guessing that the Songsmith line is there budget models and the Showcase line is where there top of the line guitars are. With the Woodland and the Vintage burst lines being there best bang for your buck, middle of the road guitars. Solid guitars and great sounding at decent prices.

Am I assuming correctly?

Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Simon & Patrick make a very nice guitar. Have you thought about buying a used one? You should be able to find a nice cedar or spruce top S&P for under $200.00 and perhaps even less.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, after a lot of reading I think I'm pretty much set on either a Seagull or Simon & Patrick. I would like to get a Folk size guitar from either maker, as they look to be a nice middle size, but I am not limiting myself to that size alone.

From what I've read there is not a lot of difference in quality between the Seagull's and Simon & Patrick's.

Given my price range of $500 and under NEW or $350 and under USED, from these two Godin lines, what Folk size / style acoustic would you recommend?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

2dark2c said:


> Well, after a lot of reading I think I'm pretty much set on either a Seagull or Simon & Patrick. I would like to get a Folk size guitar from either maker, as they look to be a nice middle size, but I am not limiting myself to that size alone.
> 
> From what I've read there is not a lot of difference in quality between the Seagull's and Simon & Patrick's.
> 
> Given my price range of $500 and under NEW or $350 and under USED, from these two Godin lines, what Folk size / style acoustic would you recommend?



http://www.godinguitars.com/

Godin owns/makes:sr amps
godin
richmond
seagull
art & lutherie
simon & patrick
norman
lapatrie
​ Going by looks alone, googling some, for about 500 this looks pretty decent but Id still have to hear it first http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/folkcwcedarantbst.html


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The truth about parlour guitars.*

Where to start.... Hmmm.

Think of it this way. 
In the beginning... Mr Martin created the '5' size (today known as a 3/4 or 'Terz' guitar. And over time they got bigger. - after all, he had relatively nothing to do for the next several dozen years. The next one up was the 4, then the 3, then the 2, then the 1 and when he ran our of numbers he decided to call his biggest guitar the 0. At this point when he needed a bigger guitar he made the 00, then the 000. For many years the 000 (and it's variant the OM) was the biggest guitar you could buy...... Until the Dreadnought....

Parlour guitars are considered to be pre- '0' bodied guitars and they were not taken seriously as an instrument. They were for "ladies" to play quietly in the parlour while 'men' discussed important sh*t. A 00 is certainly not a parlour guitar - way too big and it would interfere with the mens. 

I hate to be pedantic, but sometimes things need to be said.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

2dark2c said:


> Well, after a lot of reading I think I'm pretty much set on either a Seagull or Simon & Patrick. I would like to get a Folk size guitar from either maker, as they look to be a nice middle size, but I am not limiting myself to that size alone.
> 
> From what I've read there is not a lot of difference in quality between the Seagull's and Simon & Patrick's.
> 
> Given my price range of $500 and under NEW or $350 and under USED, from these two Godin lines, what Folk size / style acoustic would you recommend?


There is no difference in quality between the Seagull and S & P. They are made in the same factory with the same materials. The only difference is the head stock. Seagulls are sold to some dealers and S & P are sold to others. The Norman and La Patrie are also the same guitars and are made by Godin. You may come across some of them as well although they are not as popular. Regards, Flip.

Here is the Godin URL: http://godinguitars.com/


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Where to start.... Hmmm.
> 
> Think of it this way.
> In the beginning... Mr Martin created the '5' size (today known as a 3/4 or 'Terz' guitar. And over time they got bigger. - after all, he had relatively nothing to do for the next several dozen years. The next one up was the 4, then the 3, then the 2, then the 1 and when he ran our of numbers he decided to call his biggest guitar the 0. At this point when he needed a bigger guitar he made the 00, then the 000. For many years the 000 (and it's variant the OM) was the biggest guitar you could buy...... Until the Dreadnought....
> ...


Excellent information. Thanks Mike. So, I'm assuming that the Godin Folk guitars would be approximately similar in size to a 00 Martin. Am I correct?

Thanks again.




FlipFlopFly said:


> There is no difference in quality between the Seagull and S & P. They are made in the same factory with the same materials. The only difference is the head stock. Seagulls are sold to some dealers and S & P are sold to others. The Norman and La Patrie are also the same guitars and are made by Godin. You may come across some of them as well although they are not as popular. Regards, Flip.
> 
> Here is the Godin URL: http://godinguitars.com/


That is very very interesting. I find it a little strange that Godin chooses to build so many different lines of identical guitars. Is there a reason they chose / choose to do this?

If the only difference is the headstock in all the Godin acoustic lines, I suppose I find the Seagull's the most unique. But, it is good to know that all the lines are equally good and I can keep my eyes open for all of them.

Thanks very much for the information


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Where to start.... Hmmm.
> At this point when he needed a bigger guitar he made the 00, then the 000. For many years the 000 (and it's variant the OM) was the biggest guitar you could buy...... Until the Dreadnought....
> 
> Parlour guitars are considered to be pre- '0' bodied guitars and they were not taken seriously as an instrument.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

2dark2c said:


> That is very very interesting. I find it a little strange that Godin chooses to build so many different lines of identical guitars. Is there a reason they chose / choose to do this?
> 
> If the only difference is the headstock in all the Godin acoustic lines, I suppose I find the Seagull's the most unique. But, it is good to know that all the lines are equally good and I can keep my eyes open for all of them.
> 
> Thanks very much for the information


The reason they do this is for marketing reasons. They can offer their products to different retailers even though they may be in close proximity to one another.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The reason they do this is for marketing reasons. They can offer their products to different retailers even though they may be in close proximity to one another.


Kinda like Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Oldsmobile, etc.

Different trim levels but the same basic platforms. I've always equated Seagull and S&P to the Buick / Olds product.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my S&P Folk size. $300 new. You will need to spend extra on case.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The Norman and La Patrie are also the same guitars and are made by Godin.


Norman guitars are made in La Patrie--but the Norman & La Patrie brands are not the same.

Normans are 6 string flattop steel strings.
LaPatries are nylon stringed classical guitars.

No duplication there, just they're both made in La Patrie, Quebec.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Norman guitars are made in La Patrie--but the Norman & La Patrie brands are not the same.
> 
> Normans are 6 string flattop steel strings.
> LaPatries are nylon stringed classical guitars.
> ...


Thanks for setting me straight. Regards, Flip.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Taylor all The Way!*

He, I've got the Taylor GS the new one. My god does she ever shine. It has so many songs in it, worth a look!


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Tone for dollar plus buy canadian!! Taylor does not come close. Just more market $$..

Regards Ian


----------



## circjam (Mar 14, 2009)

Another thing that could be considered...the scale length. The parlour has a shorter neck as well as a slightly smaller body. If one is looking for a smaller guit, it may be wise to consider what part of the guit you would like smaller. In my case I needed a shorter neck and thinner body, and that is what I got in a parlour.


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

Takamine used to make a model F-307. they have a plywood top , I own one and play it all the time . they also used to make a F 310 which is a solid top . I have been looking for one of these for a decade, One of these might be what your looking for....


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I should add that the S&P folk is great for both fingerpicking and strumming.
Use at least 12s for a very nice bass response.


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Seagull S6+ Folk For Me*

I've had more S&P's than Seagulls, but found that there are fewer folk guitars available... I got a used S6+ folk for a great price, and have yet to see an S&P folk locally... as per Godin, their folks are sized as a 4/4 classical, but built for steel strings with a 1.80" nut and 14 frets to the body. That makes them ideal fingerstylers. I'm really enjoying mine.


----------

